# **** Baron Davis ********



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

ok guys, B davis has asked and demanded a trade from the new orleans hornets. we should give our first rounder for davis in my opinion. big playmaker. and him an kobe can make up the scoring in shaq's absence. Kobe, Davis, and Odom. pretty good attack.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The only way we could get Davis is if we traded Brian Grant for him. New Orleans would never do that.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Whips02</b>!
> ok guys, B davis has asked and demanded a trade from the new orleans hornets. we should give our first rounder for davis in my opinion. big playmaker. and him an kobe can make up the scoring in shaq's absence. Kobe, Davis, and Odom. pretty good attack.


A first rounder.. for Baron Davis.. interesting.. but you may have to increase your offer just a little bit..


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> The only way we could get Davis is if we traded Brian Grant for him. New Orleans would never do that.


Yup...


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

NO would never make that trade. Even if they did, I wouldn't really want him. I used to be a big Baron Davis fan but not anymore. He's gone from a slim, dynamic, flashy PG to a fat, shot happy, injury-prone whiner. I probably wouldn't even deal Caron Butler for him. That's what I think of Baron Davis.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> NO would never make that trade. Even if they did, I wouldn't really want him. I used to be a big Baron Davis fan but not anymore. He's gone from a slim, dynamic, flashy PG to a fat, shot happy, injury-prone whiner. I probably wouldn't even deal Caron Butler for him. That's what I think of Baron Davis.


Didn't he lose alot of weight last summer? :whoknows:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Guys come on a trade for baron davis for a first rounder is ripping us off are chances are good, after all we do have jason kidd(.....oo wait....we dont)


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Didn't he lose alot of weight last summer? :whoknows:


Hasn't Shaq supposedly lost alot of weight for the past 5 years? Do you notice any difference when you see him play?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Whips02</b>!
> we should give our first rounder for davis in my opinion.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Hasn't Shaq supposedly lost alot of weight for the past 5 years? Do you notice any difference when you see him play?


Well, I do know that Baron Davis lost a lot of weight last season. And if you want to go ahead and look at the stats...

02-03=17.1 ppg 6.4 apg 1.8 spg

After he lost alot of weight and hit the gym according no numerous reports

03-04=22.9 ppg 7.5 apg 2.4 spg

Although I do agree, Baron is a shot happy PG, that shoots way too many threes, and shoots a low percentage, and for his salary, I wouldn't want him either...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i saw forget our point gaurd problem and throw a party for Chucky Atkins






:djparty:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, I do know that Baron Davis lost a lot of weight last season. And if you want to go ahead and look at the stats...
> ...


And he still got hurt, because he still has a lot of bad weight on his body. He needs to get all the fat off. No reason why he shouldn't have a physique like Marbury. He has the body structure to be in tip top shape, but he just likes to eat too much.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

He also shoots a ridiculous amount of threes...


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I'd take him. Butler, Atkins, Grant, Rush; anybody except Kobe and Lamar I'd give up for Davis.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> I'd take him. Butler, Atkins, Grant, Rush; anybody except Kobe and Lamar I'd give up for Davis.



How about?

L.A. Lakers trades: SF Devean George (7.4 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 1.4 apg in 23.8 minutes) 
PG Chucky Atkins (8.4 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 3.5 apg in 24.1 minutes) 
SF Caron Butler (9.2 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 1.9 apg in 29.8 minutes) 
PF Luke Walton (2.4 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 1.6 apg in 10.1 minutes) 
L.A. Lakers receives: PG Baron Davis (22.9 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 7.5 apg in 40.1 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -4.5 ppg, -7.8 rpg, and -0.9 apg. 

New Orleans trades: PG Baron Davis (22.9 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 7.5 apg in 40.1 minutes) 
New Orleans receives: SF Devean George (7.4 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 1.4 apg in 82 games) 
PG Chucky Atkins (8.4 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 3.5 apg in 64 games) 
SF Caron Butler (9.2 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 1.9 apg in 68 games) 
PF Luke Walton (2.4 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 1.6 apg in 72 games) 
Change in team outlook: +4.5 ppg, +7.8 rpg, and +0.9 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to L.A. Lakers and New Orleans being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. L.A. Lakers and New Orleans had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


Just messing around with senerios.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> I'd take him. Butler, Atkins, Grant, Rush; anybody except Kobe and Lamar I'd give up for Davis.


I'm sorry I'm in the boat with you. 

I'd give up anyone they wanted except for Kobe and odom. 

I agree wiith all the above criticisms.

But he's waay too good a player not to have as your pg.

He wouldn't go on scoring binges playing with us. Those are saved for Kobe. The man dropped 7.5 apg last season.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>U reach, I teach</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't give up Walton in that deal, because if we trade 3 SFs...we'd be left with Jumaine Jones to backup Lamar.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

OK, I just noticed the hornets already have 3 SF's. 
:whoknows: 

We got no chance guys. :sigh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lakers don’t need to trade Grant for a trade for Baron to work. He gets paid between $12-13M this season (or thereabouts), you wouldn’t need to trade more than Atkins, Cook, and George for the trade to work (and maybe a little cash in case it’s just outside the 15% mark).


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Lakers don’t need to trade Grant for a trade for Baron to work. He gets paid between $12-13M this season (or thereabouts), you wouldn’t need to trade more than Atkins, Cook, and George for the trade to work (and maybe a little cash in case it’s just outside the 15% mark).


Well, that trade would be nothing short of orgasmic, but it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Lakers don’t need to trade Grant for a trade for Baron to work. He gets paid between $12-13M this season (or thereabouts), you wouldn’t need to trade more than Atkins, Cook, and George for the trade to work (and maybe a little cash in case it’s just outside the 15% mark).


Butler, Atkins, George, Cook and $2-3M cash for Baron Davis...:drool: :drool: :drool: 

Stupid fantasy trades, why don't they ever come true?!:upset:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

BTW, the Hornets GM has said that he has no intention of trading Davis. No surprise at all that he said that, I just hope that Baron REALLY pushes for one and won't accept not being dealt.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Guys......what ever happened to jason kidd??


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

what happend is that he wont be on the court until december


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Cris, Why you hating on ketchup?


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

well i doubt the hornets will trade Baron but if they do the best i can think of is this:

Lakers Trade: 
Chucky Atkins
Kareem Rush
Caron Butler
Devean George
Brian Grant
Future 1st rounder via Miami

Lakers Receive:
Baron Davis
PJ Brown
George Lynch

Figure PJ and Grant are pretty much the same. George and Lynch are washes because George is much younger. So basically its giving up Baron for Butler, Atkins, Rush and a future 1st. Butler could be a star in NO who wants more wing players so Rush and Butler fit nicely for them. Atkins would give them another veteran PG along with Armstrong. The 1st rounder from Miami will be a decent pick.

Lakers lineup would be Baron, Kobe, Odom, PJ, and Vlade. Great lineup with Mihm, Slava, Sasha, Walton, Lynch, etc. off the bench. Hornets lineup would be Atkins/Armstrong, Wesley/Rush, Butler/Rogers, Grant/West, Magloire. Nice frontcourt, weak backcourt.

like i said, the only way i see NO trading Baron is if he refuses to play and thats very unlikely from a good character player like Baron. If the above trade happens, PJ probably retires in 2 years when his contract is up and lynch comes off our books after this year. But with Barons contract, dont expect a run at Yao in 2 years.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

We can't trade Chucky Atkins until October, and we can't trade Caron Butler until September.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> We can't trade Chucky Atkins until October, and we can't trade Caron Butler until September.


uhh it is september, only 11 more days and then Grant and Butler are available for trade. Plus Atkins can be traded early october (the 5th i believe). So who cares, this is all before the season starts.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> Cris, Why you hating on ketchup?



i dont mind ketchup, but im not a big fan of heniz at the moment 










now thats a ketchup i like


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> i dont mind ketchup, but im not a big fan of heniz at the moment


Did you get food poisoning or something? I know I had a serious case of the nasty this week, but that usually happens whenever I hear curious George W. speak.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

yeh i got sick from heniz, but then i tried "Americas Ketchup" and i got better


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

IF BD demands a trade I like...

Trade 1__________________Trade 2
SF Caron Butler..........or..........SF Lamar Odom
C Chris Mihm
PG Chucky Atkins
SF Jumaine Jones
---------------------------------------------------------
for PG Baron Davis

both trades work under the cap
then we need to sign PF Karl Malone and C Keon Clark for 1.5.
then waive SG Tony Bobbitt and Nate Johnson

Trade 1 LA roster
C Vlade Divac...Keon Clark
F Karl Malone...Brian Grant...Slava Medvedenko...Brian Cook
F Lamar Odom...Devean George...Luke Walton
G Kobe Bryant...Kareem Rush
G Baron Davis...Sasha Vujacic

Trade 2 LA roster
C Vlade Divac...Chris Mihm...Keon Clark
F Karl Malone...Brian Grant...Slava Medvedenko...Brian Cook
F Caron Butler...Devean George...Luke Walton...Jumaine Jones
G Kobe Bryant...Kareem Rush
G Baron Davis...Chucky Atkins...Sasha Vujacic

Trade 1 NOH roster
C Jamal Magloire...Chris Mihm
F PJ Brown...Rodney Rogers...Chris Anderson...David West
F Caron Butler...Geroge Lynch...Jumaine Jones
G Jamal Mashburn...JR Smith...Tim Pikett
G David Wesley...Chucky Atkins...Darell Armstrong...Alex Garcia

Trade 2 NOH roster
C Jamal Magloire
F PJ Brown...Rodney Rogers...Chris Anderson...David West
F Lamar Odom...George Lynch
G Jamal Mashburn...JR Smith...Tim Pikett
G David Wesley...Darell Armstrong...Alex Garcia


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

mihm isnt going anywhere, and lamar surely isnt


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

If the Lakers trade lamar then they would have the worse offseason in the history of the LAKERS!!!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>U reach, I teach</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Funny a bunch of bench players for a PG all Star :laugh: Baron wont be traded. this season


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Funny a bunch of bench players for a PG all Star :laugh: Baron wont be traded. this season


 

Did you bother to read the rest of my posts?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>U reach, I teach</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, he has severe reading comprehension problems that are well documented.


----------

